# How often do you trim your nails?



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

As we all know, it is a job that every pet owner should do dog grooming nail trimming. But this frequency is a problem that is not easy to grasp.


----------



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

If the nail grows to a certain length, it will become curved and grow into the dog's meat pad. In addition, too long nails can cause tears in the nails and claws, which will bring pain, and the secretion of the nails will also cause infection, which is a bad situation


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

weekly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I should do it weekly.
I wind up doing it every week and a half, to two weeks.
June's is like 2 or 3 nails every other day. She's gotten to be such a pain about it. She use to be very good, when I did her nails. When I couldn't use my left arm for two months. I had someone else clip her nails. They nicked the quick, and she's never forgotten it. She's got a mind like a steel trap.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Boy I wish I could weekly and even monthly has become a MAJOR issue. He hates his paws touched and takes 2-3 people at a professionally trained facility to do his at $18 per trimming.

Last visit he secreted his anal glands and wasn't a fun ride home. Now that I am armed with the above info I must do it more frequently.


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sunday is nail day and I Dremel weekly without fail. You should never hear your dog's nails on the floor. If you do, they are too long. 

Excellent resource: https://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

LOL, Can I send my V to your house?
:smile:smile:smile


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I send Dharma to the groomer at Petsmart to have her nails done every 2 weeks. They can get control over the back nails...... but the front nails always seem to be clicking. You would think between grinding and clipping it would get better. I was told that her nails won't get any better at growing until she is 8 years old. I am not sure I can keep this up for another 2 years. But if you let their nails get too long it affects the structure of their legs. Dharma has had injuries to her feet and is very squirmy. This dog has an elephant's memory..... she doesn't forget anything. Could it be a vizsla thing because her groomer has a V as well?


----------



## rbigarel (Jan 15, 2019)

I have to either manually clip or take Eli to the groomer to get them ground down almost weekly ( I usually alternate because it's $15 each time to have them use the grinder on the nails). He hasn't really protested too much at this point and we are being so careful not to hit the quick and he gets lots of treats for being good. I definitely notice the posture and difference when the nails are short as opposed to when they get a little longer. They just grow so fast it's hard to keep up. Kudos to anyone who can keep them short!


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

1-2 weeks works pretty well. As much as the majority of V's dislike having their nails done, remember why we need to help them keep their nails short. It's not so we don't hear them clicking or because it looks like they're so over grown; it's because long nails can cause permanent damage to the conformation of the foot itself. Nails that are too long touch the ground and apply force to the nail bed causing pain and pressure on the joint of the toe. If allowed to remain long the end result is damage to the foot itself, as seen by the splayed look of the foot, as it tries to reduce pain by dropping back on its heel. The normal Vizsla foot resembles a cats paw and allows the dog to stand beautifully upright. So hang in there folks and pedicure on a weekly/bi-weekly basis for the health of your dog.


----------

